# Get paid to shoot/trap close to SLC



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Here you go!

I will pay you.
come trap or shoot on my property
ut county, UT 84059 | Jun 9, 2012
Add to Favorites »


I have 17 acres a half mile north of utah lake in lehi. I have *****, foxes, woodchucks, mink etc..
I DO NOT WANT THEM HERE!!!! THEY GOT 8 OF MY CHICKENS IN ONE NIGHT.

I will be butchering my ORGANIC BLACK ANGUS in august I will trade 5 pounds beef ( your choice of cut ) per chicken killer you bring me out of my field.. there are horses and cows out there so you cant use foot traps or snares if you are gonna trap them.


I will be butchering my ORGANIC BLACK ANGUS in august so that gives you 3 months to rack up some kills and get your freezer full of beef for havin fun.. call or text anytime..

Seller Contact Info
Bob
Home 801-367-6626
| Work 801-367-6824


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats a very generous offer! I wish that I was a little closer to you so that I could check my trap lines daily.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Bax,
That's not me, it's an ad I found on KSL.com!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ha ha I should have read the name at the bottom! I dont see a WZ signature line.... nice of the feller to offer though


----------

